# Abgebrochene Auto-Auktion bei Ebay: Anbieter muss Schadensersatz zahlen



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Abgebrochene Auto-Auktion bei Ebay: Anbieter muss Schadensersatz zahlen*

					Der Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) hat einen interessanten Fall entschieden, bei dem es um eine vorzeitig abgebrochene Auto-Auktion auf Ebay ging. Demnach darf ein Auto-Anbieter die Auktion nicht einfach beenden, sonst droht ihm eine Schadensersatzforderung durch einen Bieter in Höhe des Sachwertes - auch wenn der Bieter öffentlich nur einen Euro geboten hat.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Abgebrochene Auto-Auktion bei Ebay: Anbieter muss Schadensersatz zahlen*


----------



## i9-7790k (12. November 2014)

Sehr gut, endlich wird dem gemeinen Abbrecher mal gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt. Weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie oft eine Auktion vom Verkäufer abgebrochen wurde bei der ich das Höchstgebot hatte. Meistens machen ja die Kinder im Haushalt ganz zufällig das Teil kaputt kurz bevor die Auktion endet. Dieses Urteil wird wohl als Präzedenzfall dienen und das nächste mal werde ich den Abbrecher mit Sicherheit darauf hinweisen und etwas Druck machen.


----------



## NatokWa (12. November 2014)

Nebenher sollte auch noch erwähnt werden das es nicht erlaubt ist einen Gegenstand anderweitig zu verkaufen WÄHREND er bei E-Bay per Auktion angeboten wird .

Dies steht so auch in den EBay AGB's , daher würde es mich nicht wundern wenn betreffender Verkäufer dort mitlerweile gespert ist .


----------



## thunderofhate (12. November 2014)

Dass man sich am tatsächlichen Sachwert orientiert, mag einem vielleicht etwas hart vorkommen. Nur war es schon immer das Pech des Anbieters, wenn er sich nicht am realen Wert orientiert. In Anbetracht dessen, dass solch eine Regelung nicht neu ist, verwundert der zugesprochene Schadensersatz auch nicht.
Solange niemand mehr als einen Euro bietet, muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass derjenige auch bei Auktionsende (Vertragsabschluss) zum Vertragspartner wird.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Nebenher sollte auch noch erwähnt werden das es nicht erlaubt ist einen Gegenstand anderweitig zu verkaufen WÄHREND er bei E-Bay per Auktion angeboten wird .
> Dies steht so auch in den EBay AGB's , daher würde es mich nicht wundern wenn betreffender Verkäufer dort mitlerweile gespert ist .


Für die Schadensersatzforderung ist das nicht von Belang.


----------



## Kondar (12. November 2014)

Dumm gelaufen aber irgendwie auch wieder nicht (eben Ansichtssache).


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. November 2014)

Für den Anbieter ein teurer Spaß


----------



## simons700 (12. November 2014)

Es ist aber für ebay Auktionen auch typisch dass eine Versteigerung vor dem Ende abgebrochen wird, sonst gäbe es diese Funktion ja nicht...
Abgesehen davon heißt es doch im Onlinehandel immer, dass ein Kaufvertrag erst mit Lieferung der Wahre gültig ist.
Bei Preisfehlern von Onlineshopps ist es ja das Gleiche...


----------



## evilmane666 (12. November 2014)

Also ich finde es ne frechheit sowas abbrechen is jedem sein gutes recht , solange es bald genug is man zahlt ja schließlich nen Haufen Gebühr und dem Käufer entsteht dadurch kein schaden sondern dem Verkäufer , wen euch sowas mal passiert habt ihr auch keine Freude wen son schnäpchen Jäger meint er muss auf euch da klagen weil ihm der Sack juckt . stellt euch vor ihr versteigert ne Eigentums Wohnung in der falschen Kategorie so das kaum einer auf die Auktion kommt  und müsst dan euer hab und gut fast verschenken is alles betrug meiner Meinung nach


----------



## thunderofhate (12. November 2014)

simons700 schrieb:


> Es ist aber für ebay Auktionen auch typisch dass eine Versteigerung vor dem Ende abgebrochen wird, sonst gäbe es diese Funktion ja nicht...
> Abgesehen davon heißt es doch im Onlinehandel immer, dass ein Kaufvertrag erst mit Lieferung der Wahre gültig ist.
> Bei Preisfehlern von Onlineshopps ist es ja das Gleiche...


Eine Auktion ist etwas anderes; denn da ist man sich neben der üblichen Vertragsgegenstände eben darüber einig, dass das höchste Angebot den Zuschlag bekommt.
Außerdem ändert die Funktion bei ebay nichts am geltenden Gesetz.



evilmane666 schrieb:


> stellt euch vor ihr versteigert ne Eigentums Wohnung in der falschen Kategorie so das kaum einer auf die Auktion kommt  und müsst dan euer hab und gut fast verschenken is alles betrug meiner Meinung nach


Eine sehr indifferenzierte Ansicht, da in diesem Falle eine Anfechtung möglich wäre.


----------



## rehacomp (12. November 2014)

Es war die Dummheit des Verkäufers die Ihm nun teuer zu stehen bekommt.
Hätte dieser nicht dem Käufer mitgeteilt, das er das Fahrzeug schon verkauft hat und Ihm sogar noch sagt für wieviel, wär sicher nichts passiert.


----------



## WaldemarE (12. November 2014)

evilmane666 schrieb:


> Also ich finde es ne frechheit sowas abbrechen is jedem sein gutes recht , solange es bald genug is man zahlt ja schließlich nen Haufen Gebühr und dem Käufer entsteht dadurch kein schaden sondern dem Verkäufer , wen euch sowas mal passiert habt ihr auch keine Freude wen son schnäpchen Jäger meint er muss auf euch da klagen weil ihm der Sack juckt . stellt euch vor ihr versteigert ne Eigentums Wohnung in der falschen Kategorie so das kaum einer auf die Auktion kommt  und müsst dan euer hab und gut fast verschenken is alles betrug meiner Meinung nach


 
Dann schreibt man denn Support an und bittet Ihn die Auktion in die richtige Kategorie zu verschieben. Wenn man was Verkaufen will und auch denn angemessenen Preis für haben will, so sollte man seine Schmerzgrenze als Mindestgebot nehmen und nicht nur 1€. Alles andere ist persönliches Pech.


----------



## simons700 (12. November 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Eine Auktion ist etwas anderes; denn da ist man sich neben der üblichen Vertragsgegenstände eben darüber einig, dass das höchste Angebot den Zuschlag bekommt.
> Außerdem ändert die Funktion bei ebay nichts am geltenden Gesetz.
> 
> 
> Eine sehr indifferenzierte Ansicht, da in diesem Falle eine Anfechtung möglich wäre.


 
Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied ob ein Onlinehändler einen Preis für ein Produkt festlegt oder ob ein Startgebot festgelegt wird.
Ich weiß nicht ob du es mitbekommen hast, aber Amazon hat vor einigen Wochen mal das Firephone für 10€ angeboten.
War natürlich ein Fehler, aber mal angenommen ich hätte 100 Firephones gekauft und Amazon hätte mir keines geliefert.
Müsste ich ja nach diesem Urteil 50000€ reicher sein?!


----------



## Jabberwocky (12. November 2014)

Die höhe des Schadenersatzes ist einfach nur lächerlich. Bitte welcher vernünftig denkender Mensch findet es gerecht jemanden über 5000€ zu zahlen der gerade mal 1€ geboten hat? 
Zudem gibt es doch aus irgendeinem Grund die Möglichkeit eine Auktion abzubrechen. 
Dachte solche lächerlichen Fälle gäbe es nur in den US und A


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. November 2014)

simons700 schrieb:


> Es ist aber für ebay Auktionen auch typisch dass eine Versteigerung vor dem Ende abgebrochen wird, sonst gäbe es diese Funktion ja nicht.



Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Abbruch "typisch" ist. Ich habe selbst noch nie eine Auktion abgebrochen. Warum auch? Ich habe im Gegenzug aber schon oft unseriöse Angebote während einer Laufzeit erhalten ("Alta, isch gebe Dir funfzich Euro, baaaar!")

Natürlich muss es die Option geben. Sinnvoll ist es, wenn sich beispielsweise während der Auktion am Zustand des angebotenen Gegenstands WIRKLICH etwas ändert (Klump kaputt oder beschädigt).

Dass der Beklagte so freimütig über seinen Alternativdeal redet, nun gut. Ich würde auch kein Auto für einen Euro Mindestgebot reinstellen.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. November 2014)

simons700 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied ob ein Onlinehändler einen Preis für ein Produkt festlegt oder ob ein Startgebot festgelegt wird.
> Ich weiß nicht ob du es mitbekommen hast, aber Amazon hat vor einigen Wochen mal das Firephone für 10€ angeboten.
> War natürlich ein Fehler, aber mal angenommen ich hätte 100 Firephones gekauft und Amazon hätte mir keines geliefert.
> Müsste ich ja nach diesem Urteil 50000€ reicher sein?!


Eben weil das Bestellen in diesem Falle 2er gültiger Willenserklärungen bedarf; Angebot und Annahme. Wenn du einen Artikel in deinen Warenkorb legst und zur Kasse gehst und auf bestellen klickst, ist das lediglich dein Angebot. Die Annahme bekommst du im Anschluss von Amazon zugeschickt. Demnach hast du auch keinen Anspruch auf Vertragserfüllung, da es keinen gültigen Vertrag gibt!
In einer Auktion gibt es hingegen keine nachträgliche Annahme. Das ist der Unterschied. Sonst wäre es keine Auktion.


----------



## Ryle (12. November 2014)

Trotzdem schwachsinnige Rechtsprechung. Wieso der Kläger jetzt mehr als das eigene Höchstgebot als Schadenersatz + Zinsen erhält entzieht sich mir jeder Logik.
Damit hat man wieder einen Präzedenzfall geschaffen der zukünftig wieder mehr schadet als jemandem hilft, abgesehen vom Kläger.

Gibt genug Betrügereien bei denen sich mehrere Leute abgesprochen hochbieten, im Nachhinein dann die Gebote streichen und du sollst den Kram dann deutlich unter Wert verkaufen. Jetzt verklagen dich dann solche Vögel noch und du sollst doppelt und dreifach lenzen?!


----------



## Scorpionx01 (12. November 2014)

Das Urteil kann ich auch nicht so recht verstehen. Nur weil der Kläger ein Euro auf das Auto geboten hat heißt es doch noch lange nicht, dass das Auto auch für 1 Euro rausgegangen wäre. Erst recht nicht wenn es eigentlich 5000 Euro wert ist...


----------



## i9-7790k (12. November 2014)

Ryle schrieb:


> Gibt genug Betrügereien bei denen sich mehrere Leute abgesprochen hochbieten, im Nachhinein dann die Gebote streichen und du sollst den Kram dann deutlich unter Wert verkaufen. Jetzt verklagen dich dann solche Vögel noch und du sollst doppelt und dreifach lenzen?!



Worum es hier geht hast du aber verstanden? 

Ausserdem muss man nicht an den Zweithöchstbietenden verkaufen wenn der Höchstbietende dich fragt ob er vom Kauf zurücktreten darf. Das entscheidet nämlich noch der Auktionsanbieter.

Wenn ich etwas für 1€ reinsetze, dann bin ich mir im klaren was ich mache. Wenn mir das Höchstgebot dann nicht passt und einfach abbreche, muss ich an den derzeit Höchstbietenden Schadensersatz zahlen. Ich finde das völlig richtig. Alles andere würde der 1€ Auktion jede Grundlage entziehen, da sie völlig Sinnfrei wäre, der Vorteil dann nur beim Verkäufer liegt und dem Käufer jegliches Recht auf einen ersteigerten Artikel entzogen würde.

Wenn ich als Bieter einen Preis biete ist es ja auch bindend, egal ob die Auktion bereits beendet ist oder nicht. Selbes sollte auch für den Auktionsanbieter gelten und das sah das Gericht wohl ähnlich.


----------



## Kondar (12. November 2014)

Jabberwocky schrieb:


> Die höhe des Schadenersatzes ist einfach nur lächerlich. Bitte welcher vernünftig denkender Mensch findet es gerecht jemanden über 5000€ zu zahlen der gerade mal 1€ geboten hat?
> Zudem gibt es doch aus irgendeinem Grund die Möglichkeit eine Auktion abzubrechen.
> Dachte solche lächerlichen Fälle gäbe es nur in den US und A


 
Jeder der mal nachdenkt.
Das Auto hat ein Wert von 5k€ und er hätte es für 1€ ersteigert.
Etwas unpassende Bsp.
Wäre fast so als ob man Dich ende des Monats kündigt (kurz vor Auktionsende) und jemand neues einstellt 
(das Auto an jemand anders verkauft). Hast ja kein Monat gearbeit also kein Geld (Hast die Auktion nicht gewonnen also keine Ware).

Wenn es "was" aus den USA geben würde dann das EBay verklagt würde.
Warum hat EBay die Möglichkeiten nicht vorausgesehen das es wirklich so blöde Menschen gibt die so wertvolle
Gegenstände für 1€ anbieten und NICHT damit rechnen das es dann auch für 1€ weggeht.


----------



## simons700 (12. November 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Abbruch "typisch" ist. Ich habe selbst noch nie eine Auktion abgebrochen. Warum auch? Ich habe im Gegenzug aber schon oft unseriöse Angebote während einer Laufzeit erhalten ("Alta, isch gebe Dir funfzich Euro, baaaar!")
> 
> Natürlich muss es die Option geben. Sinnvoll ist es, wenn sich beispielsweise während der Auktion am Zustand des angebotenen Gegenstands WIRKLICH etwas ändert (Klump kaputt oder beschädigt).
> 
> Dass der Beklagte so freimütig über seinen Alternativdeal redet, nun gut. Ich würde auch kein Auto für einen Euro Mindestgebot reinstellen.


 
Ich finde die Rechtslage hier sehr zweifelhaft.
Praktisch gesehen wurde der Kläger ja überboten, nur eben nicht auf der Platform Ebay.
Somit war er zum Zeitpunkt des Abbruchs ja garnicht höchstbietender...
Man könnte aber auch sagen, dass sich am Gegenstand etwas Geändert hat, nämlich der Besitzer.
Abgesehen davon sollte der Schadensersatz, doch nicht den Kaufpreis übersteigen, wenn ich im Rahmen einer Aktion ein Produkt erwerbe und dieses sich als deffekt herraus stellt bekomme ich doch auch nicht den Regulären Preis erstattet, sondern den, den ich bezahlt habe.
Richter gibt es, weil Gesetzte Auslegungssache sind und ein Urteil im Sinne der Gerechtichkeit gefällt werden sollte.
Sein Auto verschenken zu müssen ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht gerecht!


----------



## freshprince2002 (12. November 2014)

1. Dass sowas passieren kann, hat auch schon Herr Solmecke in seinem YT Channel berichtet.

2. Was hier keiner anscheinend verstanden hat: der Bieter hat nicht 1€ geboten, sondern 555,55€.

3. Bei einer Auktion verpflichten sich beide Parteien schon vorher, Ihr Angebot zu erfüllen, sobald ein Gebot vorliegt (Zahlung bzw. Lieferung der Ware).
Der Verkäufer hatte hier sozusagen 2 Auktionen parallel am Laufen. Eine bei Ebay und eine weitere irgendwo in Reallife.
Das geht doch nicht! Man muss sich doch an gewisse Regeln halten.
Hier wurde nun auch mal ein Spass-*An*bieter bestraft. Hart aber fair.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. November 2014)

Er hat es sich anders überlegt, bei Ebay zu verkaufen, die Auktion beendet und danach (!) die Karre Privat verkauft.

Ich selber stelle auch manchmal einen Artikel bei Ebay ein, überlege es mir dann jedoch anders und streiche diesen mit der jeweiligen Begründung ( steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf ) bei Ebay raus.

Da soll sich mal jemand wagen mich zu verklagen. 

Bescheuerte Welt.


----------



## freshprince2002 (12. November 2014)

> Der Anbieter hatte es sich dann aber anders überlegt und die Auktion  vorzeitig beendet. Es kam dann zu einer E-Mail-Konversation mit dem  Bieter, worin der Anbieter erklärte, er habe das Auto anderweitig für  4.200 Euro verkauft.


Das hört sich nicht danach an, dass er ZUERST die Auktion abgebrochen hat und DANACH später jemand Anderem das Auto angeboten hat.
So ein Verkauf eines Autos geschieht ja auch nicht innerhalb eines Tages. Gemeint ist ja logischerweise auch der komplette Prozess mit Angebot, Besichtigung, Übergabe etc., gemeint ist nicht nur der Moment der Geld-/Warenübergabe. Er hat während der Ebay Auktion das Auto schlicht auch woanders angeboten und sei es durch einen Zettel, der an der Scheibe klebte. 
Da war dann ein Interessent, hat ihm die 4200 geboten und als er gesehen hat, dass die Ebay Auktion nicht gut läuft, hat er es eben nebenher woanders verkauft.

Irgendeinen erwischt es halt irgendwann. 
Für Viele scheint das Internet eine regel-/gesetzlose Zone zu sein.
Haltet euch einfach an die Regeln und es geschieht euch auch Nichts!


----------



## Heumond (12. November 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich selber stelle auch manchmal einen Artikel bei Ebay ein, überlege es mir dann jedoch anders und streiche diesen mit der jeweiligen Begründung ( steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf ) bei Ebay raus.


 
In den AGB'S von Ebay ist jedoch ein rausnehmen weil man es sich anders überlegt hat ausdrücklich verboten. Mit Angabe diese Grundes wäre es dann wohl möglich auf Schadensersatz zu klagen.

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das Ebay bei solchen Auktionsabbrüchen seine Interressen schützen möchte schließlich werden da einige Gebüren umgangen.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. November 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich selber stelle auch manchmal einen Artikel bei Ebay ein, überlege es mir dann jedoch anders und streiche diesen mit der jeweiligen Begründung ( steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf ) bei Ebay raus.
> Da soll sich mal jemand wagen mich zu verklagen.


Da wird es recht schnell jemand wagen, dich zu verklagen, wenn es sich lohnt und das ist sein gutes Recht, da du unseriös handelst. Andererseits könnte man sagen, wie kannst du es nur wagen, einen Artikel bei ebay anzubieten, wenn du ihn gar nicht wirklich dort verkaufen willst?



freshprince2002 schrieb:


> 1. Dass sowas passieren kann, hat auch schon Herr Solmecke in seinem YT Channel berichtet.
> 
> 2. Was hier keiner anscheinend verstanden hat: der Bieter hat nicht 1€ geboten, sondern 555,55€.
> 
> ...


Selbst wenn dieser eine Euro das Höchstgebot gewesen wäre, würde es nichts an der Rechtslage ändern.

Ansonten:
Der Grundgedanke des betreffenden Gesetzes ist, dass der Käufer nicht schlechter dasteht, als wenn das Rechtsgeschäft reibungslos zustande gekommen wäre. Schließlich handelt in diesem Falle nur eine Partei schuldhaft.
Das einzig interessante an dem Fall ist vielleicht, dass es sich um eine ebay-Auktion handelt. Außerhalb ist das schon sehr lange so.


----------



## Chinaquads (12. November 2014)

Wenn ich bei der Artikelbeschreibung einen Fehler mache, oder den Startpreis falsch eingestellt habe, bin ich sehr wohl dazu bereichtigt, mein Angebot bei Ebay zu streichen.
Da soll mir erstmal einer nachweisen, das alles richtig beschrieben war.


----------



## thunderofhate (12. November 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei der Artikelbeschreibung einen Fehler mache, oder den Startpreis falsch eingestellt habe, bin ich sehr wohl dazu bereichtigt, mein Angebot bei Ebay zu streichen.
> Da soll mir erstmal einer nachweisen, das alles richtig beschrieben war.


Das ist ja in Ordnung. Demnach baust du absichtlich Fehler ein, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## jahsera (12. November 2014)

Frechheit!

Wenn der Anbieter den Kauf über Ebay abgewickelt hätte, hätte der Bieter mit dem Max. Gebot von 550 Euro auch durch die Finger geschaut. Klingt für mich eher wie ein dummes Gesetz bei dem Dem Anbieter das Recht genommen wird seine Ware an, von ihm ausgesuchte Personen zu verkaufen. Wenn ich jemandem etwas nicht verkaufen will dann hat der das zu akzeptieren...Ich hoffe in Österreich ist die Gesetzeslage in solchen Fällen nicht so sau-blöd


----------



## Dennisth (12. November 2014)

jahsera schrieb:


> Frechheit!
> 
> Wenn der Anbieter den Kauf über Ebay abgewickelt hätte, hätte der Bieter mit dem Max. Gebot von 550 Euro auch durch die Finger geschaut. Klingt für mich eher wie ein dummes Gesetz bei dem Dem Anbieter das Recht genommen wird seine Ware an, von ihm ausgesuchte Personen zu verkaufen. Wenn ich jemandem etwas nicht verkaufen will dann hat der das zu akzeptieren...Ich hoffe in Österreich ist die Gesetzeslage in solchen Fällen nicht so sau-blöd


 
Euch ist allen aber schon klar, dass sehr sehr viele Verkäufer diesen "Abbruch" immer genutzt haben, wenn ihre Ware nicht den gewünschten Verkaufspreis erreicht hat oder?

Hier mal an alle, die das blöd finden:
Genau dafür (Ware nicht unter Wert X verkaufen wollen) gibt es den tollen "*Mindestpreis*", aber halt, DA werden ja Gebühren fällig 

Ich finde das Urteil super und hoffentlich wird es dann so Leuten wie "Chinaquads" richtig viel Geld kosten. 

Stellt euch doch mal vor, ihr würdet eine Wohnung mieten, habt den gültigen Mietvertrag unterschrieben und 2 Wochen später kommt der Vermieter und meint "Ne Sorry du, aber ich habe die Wohnung an meinen digga vermietet. Pech gehabt" Wenn man einen gültigen Vertrag hat, hat man sich auch an diesen zu halten. Wenn nicht, dann muss man mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Was den Schadensersatz angeht: Auto ist wohl 5250 € Wert gewesen. Abzüglich des Verkaufspreises hat der Käufer einen Anspruch auf 5249 €. Pech für den Verkäufer, aber so geht es halt Betrügern.


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei der Artikelbeschreibung einen Fehler mache, oder den Startpreis falsch eingestellt habe, bin ich sehr wohl dazu bereichtigt, mein Angebot bei Ebay zu streichen.
> Da soll mir erstmal einer nachweisen, das alles richtig beschrieben war.


 
Sehr schön, du missbrauchst also das Recht auf Abbruch bei Fehlern weil du es dir einfach anders überlegst und wunderst dich dann das Leute die Abbruchreglung für ist halten und sich beschweren Ernsthaft 

Ich find das Urteil völlig ok. Als Bieter verpflichte ich mich ja auch zu Kaufen und kann dann nicht sagen ich habs woanders schon günstiger erstanden. Gebot ist Gebot und Angebot ist Angebot. Ich muss mich auch darauf verlassen können das wenn ich für etwas biete und ggf. das Objekt erstehe.


----------



## yingtao (12. November 2014)

jahsera schrieb:


> Frechheit!
> 
> Wenn der Anbieter den Kauf über Ebay abgewickelt hätte, hätte der Bieter mit dem Max. Gebot von 550 Euro auch durch die Finger geschaut. Klingt für mich eher wie ein dummes Gesetz bei dem Dem Anbieter das Recht genommen wird seine Ware an, von ihm ausgesuchte Personen zu verkaufen. Wenn ich jemandem etwas nicht verkaufen will dann hat der das zu akzeptieren...Ich hoffe in Österreich ist die Gesetzeslage in solchen Fällen nicht so sau-blöd


 
Wenn ich mir aussuchen möchte an wen ich verkaufe dann mache ich aber keine Auktion. Rein rechtlich ist es so das man bei der Erstellung der Auktion bereits seine Einwilligung gibt an den Höchstbietenden zu verkaufen. Sobald es auch nur ein Gebot gibt ist quasi ein Kaufvertrag entstanden und man darf die Auktion nicht mehr abbrechen. In Österreich wird die Gesetzeslage nicht anders sein wie im Rest der Welt. Eine Auktion (und das betrifft nicht nur Ebay) darf nur abgebrochen werden, wenn die Artikelbeschreibung nicht stimmt.

Durch die Auktion tritt der Anbieter von seinem Recht zurück an denjenigen zu verkaufen an den er möchte. Auch eine Änderung des Besitzers während der Auktion ist nicht zulässig da der Verkauf von Ware die einem nicht gehört Hehlerei ist (bereits die Absicht durch z.B. eine Auktion ist strafbar). Die Gesetzeslage ist klar. Es gab ein Gebot, wodurch die Auktion nicht abgebrochen werden durfte. Der Höchstbietende hat seine ersteigerte Ware nicht erhalten und wurde dafür entschädigt.

Den Fehler den der Anbieter gemacht hat war das Mindestgebot auf 1€ zu setzen bzw. die Auktion mit der Begründung abzubrechen den Artikel bereits verkauft zu haben. Hätte der die Auktion abgebrochen mit der Begründung das z.B. eine Scheibe eingeschlagen wurde wäre es rechtlich völlig in Ordnung gewesen die Auktion vorzeitig zu beenden und den neuen (da anderer Zustand) Artikel an jemand anderen über eine andere Plattform zu verkaufen.


----------



## L0b012 (12. November 2014)

jahsera schrieb:


> Frechheit!
> 
> Wenn der Anbieter den Kauf über Ebay abgewickelt hätte, hätte der Bieter mit dem Max. Gebot von 550 Euro auch durch die Finger geschaut. Klingt für mich eher wie ein dummes Gesetz bei dem Dem Anbieter das Recht genommen wird seine Ware an, von ihm ausgesuchte Personen zu verkaufen. Wenn ich jemandem etwas nicht verkaufen will dann hat der das zu akzeptieren...Ich hoffe in Österreich ist die Gesetzeslage in solchen Fällen nicht so sau-blöd


 

Wenn DU etwas an JEMANDEN BESTIMMTEN verkaufen willst, darfst Du auch keine Auktion auf ebay starten oO
Dann musst Du eben auf den Flohmarkt und deine Sachen Face to Face verkaufen...
Gefällt Dir die Nase des Gegenüber nicht verkaufst Du es eben nicht...


Jeder hat Rechte und Pflichten, eben auch ein Verkäufer...


----------



## Palmdale (12. November 2014)

simons700 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rechtslage hier sehr zweifelhaft.
> Praktisch gesehen wurde der Kläger ja überboten, nur eben nicht auf der Platform Ebay.
> Somit war er zum Zeitpunkt des Abbruchs ja garnicht höchstbietender...
> Man könnte aber auch sagen, dass sich am Gegenstand etwas Geändert hat, nämlich der Besitzer.
> ...


 
Das Problem scheint hier eindeutig zu sein, dass die Leute nicht zwischen Onlinekauf im Shop und einer Auktion im rechtlichen Sinne unterscheiden können, insbesondere welche Verpflichtungen sich darauf ergeben. 
Die bittere Erfahrung des laienhaften Verkäufers ist nun, dass er Schadensersatzpflichtig ist gegenüber dem Käufer, da er den zu versteigernden Gegenstand WÄHREND der Auktion anderweitig verkauft hat. So entstand dem Käufer bzw. dem zu diesem Zeitpunkt Höchstbietenden ein Schaden in Höhe der Differenz zwischen geschätztem Wert des Autos (knapp die 5500) und seinem Gebot (den er hätte es ja weiter verkaufen können). Das das "stille" Gebot knapp 550€ betrug und es aufgrund des Abbruchs zu keinem weiteren Gebot kam, ist dem Verkäufer anzulasten. Denn ebay weist bei einem Abbruch der Auktion DEUTLICH darauf hin, dass dies eine Schadensersatzpflicht nach sich ziehen kann, sofern bereits Gebote abgegeben wurden (sollte es noch keine geben, so ist das problemlos möglich). 
Bei Amazon wurde es von yingtao bereits gut beschrieben. Onlineshops legen die Ware virtuell aus, dein Warenkorb mit "kaufen" signalisiert dem Betreiber ein Angebot, dass erst durch Amazon angenommen werden muss, damit ein Vertrag zustande kommt. Bei einer Auktion geht man unmittelbar bei Beginn der Versteigerung einen Vertrag mit dem aktuell Höchstbietenden ein. Pech gehabt, Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Kann man aber wunderbar bei ebay vorab durchlesen, sofern man sich die Zeit nimmt.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (12. November 2014)

In welcher kranken Welt leben wir denn, wenn jemand Geld bekommt weil er etwas nicht kaufen konnte/durfte


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (12. November 2014)

Was ist dem Bieter denn bitte für ein SCHADEN entstanden?
Der Kerl hat einen KNOPF gedrückt, er hat KEIN Geld bezahlt, er hätte mit dem lächerlichen Gebot noch locker überboten werden können wenn es durchgelaufen wäre und im Maximalfall hätte er 555€ bezahlt.
In keinem Fall würde ich diesem Mensch 5000+ € zusprechen wenn er maximal 555 gezahlt hätte, wenn überhaupt dann hätte er das Maximal Gebot bekommen und davon kann er dann versuchen ein anderes Auto zu kaufen!

Zudem KANN der Anbieter nichtmal sehen wie viel der Bieter wirklich geboten hat. (imho sollte ebay da eh anders funktionieren, wenn ich 50€ biete, dann bin ich auch bereit 50€ zu zahlen und dann soll die der Anbieter auch gefälligst bekommen und nicht 20 oder 30 oder 40 je nachdem wie viel ein DRITTER bietet. Anbieter würden mehr Geld bekommen, die Auktion würde auch dem Konzept von echten Auktionen entsprechen und sogar ebay würde mehr Geld verdienen durch Verkaufsprovision [die eh schon viel zu hoch ist]).

Wenn überhaupt steht ihm zu das er eine Negative Bewertung abgeben darf [was technisch bei Abbruch nicht möglich ist, da besteht Nachbesserungsbedarf @ Ebay], aber sicher keine an den Haaren herbeigezogene Summe von irgend einem Depp der das Auto geschätzt hat (wenn dein Auto mal von einem Gutachter der gegnerischen Versicherung geschätzt wurde weißt du was für ein Beschiss das alles ist, der ist bei mir wirklich auf Autoscout gegangen und hat den billigsten Wagen des gleichen Modells hergenommen und mich mit 150€ abgespeist, womit wegen einer winzigen Beule in der Tür [die ich später mit einem Schraubenzieher ausgebeult habe] mein sonst funktionstüchtiges Auto als finanzieller Totalschaden betitelt wurde... usw. usw. wenn da irgend ein Depp das Auto auf 5000+€ einschätzt heißt das noch lange nicht das der Preis realistisch ist, da würde ich direkt ein Gegen Gutachten machen lassen, denn die fallen hoch oder niedrig aus je nachdem wer es in Auftrag gegeben hat!).

Es ist vielleicht nicht "fair" und von mir aus sogar gegen die AGB von eBay eine Auktion zu beenden aus diversen Gründen... aber damit ist dem Bieter noch lange kein finanzieller Schaden entstanden, der Deal ist nicht zustande gekommen und FERTIG. Der Anbieter hat jetzt einen riesigen finanziellen Schaden.

Zudem ist nicht klar aus dem Artikel vorgegangen... wurde die Auktion abgebrochen bevor die Auktion abgelaufen war oder nachdem die Auktion vorbei war und 1€ der finale Kaufpreis war. DAS macht in meinen Augen einen riesigen Unterschied.

So... ich geh dann mal los und biete 1€ auf alle Autos in ebay und beschäftige meinen Anwalt sobald irgendwer die Auktion abbricht... das muss ja nur eins zwei mal pro Jahr klappen dann hab ich schon mehr Geld zusammen als man im Jahr bei Hartz IV bekommt, sollte sich ganz gut von leben lassen


----------



## Gamer090 (12. November 2014)

Der Käufer hat also 1€ geboten und deswegen geht er vor Gericht?? Nur weil er das Auto nicht bekommen hat? Das er erst bekommen kann, wenn die Auktion endet und er der Höchstbietende ist??

Das ist nun wirklich Schwachsinn! Wenn der Verkäufer die Auktion abbricht, entsteht doch keinen Schaden für den Bieter, der hat nur einen Mausklick gemacht, ist nicht so, das da direkt Geld von seinem Konto abgebucht wurde.

Ebay sollte für sowas aber die Funktion einfügen, das es dem Verkäufer nicht möglich ist die Auktion abzubrechen sobald ein Gebot drauf liegt. So ist es bei dem Schweizer Auktionshaus Ricardo, da ich gerade Auktionen drin habe die ich nicht mehr abbrechen kann weil ein Gebot drauf liegt, kann sich der Käufer bzw der Bieter sicher sein das er nach Zahlungseingang die Ware bekommt.


----------



## i9-7790k (12. November 2014)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Sehr schön, du missbrauchst also das Recht auf Abbruch bei Fehlern weil du es dir einfach anders überlegst und wunderst dich dann das Leute die Abbruchreglung für ist halten und sich beschweren Ernsthaft
> 
> Ich find das Urteil völlig ok. Als Bieter verpflichte ich mich ja auch zu Kaufen und kann dann nicht sagen ich habs woanders schon günstiger erstanden. Gebot ist Gebot und Angebot ist Angebot. Ich muss mich auch darauf verlassen können das wenn ich für etwas biete und ggf. das Objekt erstehe.


 
Vor allem dürfte man mit dieser Masche nur noch durchkommen wenn man den Fehler zeitnah bemerkt. Bei einer Auktionszeit von 7 Tagen einen Fehler erst eine paar Stunden vorher zu "finden" dürfte einem nach dem neuen Urteil sowieso keiner mehr abkaufen. 

Da es aber sowieso schon Leute gibt die sich auf solche Fälle spezialisiert haben und sofort mit dem Anwalt drohen (und das auch durchziehen) wenn sie ihr ersteigertes Gut nicht bekommen, scheinen jetzt erst recht richtig rosige Zeiten auf die Spaßabbrecher die den Hals nicht nicht voll genug bekommen zuzukommen.


----------



## L0b012 (12. November 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der Käufer hat also 1€ geboten und deswegen geht er vor Gericht?? Nur weil er das Auto nicht bekommen hat? Das er erst bekommen kann, wenn die Auktion endet und er der Höchstbietende ist??


 


Artikel ganz gelesen?
Es gab einen Mailverkehr, in dem der Verkäufer mitteilte, er habe das Auto anderweitig verkauft, was laut ebay Grundsätzen verboten ist, zudem auch gesetzlich...
Außerdem war das Mindestgebot 1€, der Verkäufer hat 555,55€ maximal geboten.

Erst lesen dann meckern...
Dummheit wird eben bestraft, bzw. es sollte öfter so sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. November 2014)

L0b012 schrieb:


> Artikel ganz gelesen?
> Es gab einen Mailverkehr, in dem der Verkäufer mitteilte, er habe das Auto anderweitig verkauft, was laut ebay Grundsätzen verboten ist, zudem auch gesetzlich...
> Außerdem war das Mindestgebot 1€, der Verkäufer hat 555,55€ maximal geboten.
> 
> ...


 
Ja ich habe den Artikel ganz gelesen und trotzdem hat der Käufer kein Geld verloren, wenn er 555.55€ als Maximalgebot reintut, dann muss er auch erst so viel bezahlen, wenn er das Auto auch wirklich ersteigert. Welchen Finanziellen Schaden hat er wenn er gar nichts zahlen muss??


----------



## Brehministrator (12. November 2014)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> In welcher kranken Welt leben wir denn, wenn jemand Geld bekommt weil er etwas nicht kaufen konnte/durfte


 Wir leben (zum Glück) in einer Welt, in der Gerichte dafür sorgen, dass Geschäftsbedingungen auch eingehalten werden  Wer bei eBay etwas einstellt, garantiert damit rechtsverbindlich, dass er auch willens ist, diesen Artikel bei eBay an den Höchstbietenden (egal wer das ist!) zu verkaufen. Wenn demjenigen später einfällt, dass er das Ding lieber anderweitig verkaufen würde, ist es einfach zu spät. Es gibt natürlich Fälle, da kann eine Auktion nicht erfüllt werden. Wenn z.B. in der Zwischenzeit ein Feuer das Auto zerstört hätte, hätte der Käufer es natürlich auch nicht bekommen, und es wäre ihm definitiv auch kein Schadenersatz zugesprochen worden. Aber wenn der Verkäufer so doof ist, auch noch offen zuzugeben, dass er es sich anders überlegt hat (und damit wissentlich die Geschäftsbedingungen bricht), und das Auto nun lieber anderweitig verkauft, dann hat er genau dieses Urteil verdient, finde ich  Er hätte sich ja vorher mal die AGB durchlesen können ^^


----------



## Atothedrian (12. November 2014)

Zum Schaden: Der Bieter war zum Zeitpunkt des Abbruchs Höhstbietender mit 555€. Ihm stand also wäre die Aktion beendet gewesen ein Auto im wert von 5200€ zu. Er wäre somit im Besitzt eines Autos mit genannten wert gewesen. Durch Abbruch kam das aber nicht zustande und es fehlte ihm ein Objekt mit besagtem Wert der ihm zustand weshalb Schadenersatz zu leisten ist. So ist mein Verständnis.

Das Urteil kann hier nachgelesen werden:
Pressemitteilung Nr. 164/14 vom 12.11.2014

Ich find es auch echt dämlich ein Auto für 1€ reinzustellen nur um ggf. Gebühren zu sparen.


----------



## Dennisth (12. November 2014)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Was ist dem Bieter denn bitte für ein SCHADEN entstanden?
> Der Kerl hat einen KNOPF gedrückt, er hat KEIN Geld bezahlt, er hätte mit dem lächerlichen Gebot noch locker überboten werden können wenn es durchgelaufen wäre und im Maximalfall hätte er 555€ bezahlt.
> In keinem Fall würde ich diesem Mensch 5000+ € zusprechen wenn er maximal 555 gezahlt hätte, wenn überhaupt dann hätte er das Maximal Gebot bekommen und davon kann er dann versuchen ein anderes Auto zu kaufen!



Du solltest mal das Thema "Nichterfüllung eines Kaufvertrages" durchnehmen. Wenn ich einen gültigen Vertrag habe ist es egal ob der Verkaufspreis 1 €, 10 € oder 100.000 € sind. Wenn mir das Prinzip einer Auktion nicht passt, dann stelle ich da NICHTS rein. Aber reinstellen, abbrechen und das solange bis ich am besten noch mehr als den neupreis bekomme ist natürlich viel verlockender. 




Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Zudem KANN der Anbieter nichtmal sehen wie viel der Bieter wirklich geboten hat. (imho sollte ebay da eh anders funktionieren, wenn ich 50€ biete, dann bin ich auch bereit 50€ zu zahlen und dann soll die der Anbieter auch gefälligst bekommen und nicht 20 oder 30 oder 40 je nachdem wie viel ein DRITTER bietet. Anbieter würden mehr Geld bekommen, die Auktion würde auch dem Konzept von echten Auktionen entsprechen und sogar ebay würde mehr Geld verdienen durch Verkaufsprovision [die eh schon viel zu hoch ist]).



Ja tolle Idee. Zeig dem Verkäufer bitte immer wieviel der Käufer maximal bietet.... Sein Kollege bietet dann natürlich immer fein 1 € weniger als der richtige Käufer 




Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Es ist vielleicht nicht "fair" und von mir aus sogar gegen die AGB von eBay eine Auktion zu beenden aus diversen Gründen... aber damit ist dem Bieter noch lange kein finanzieller Schaden entstanden, der Deal ist nicht zustande gekommen und FERTIG. Der Anbieter hat jetzt einen riesigen finanziellen Schaden.



Buhu der Anbieter hat einen gültigen Vertrag gebrochen und wird zurecht bestraft. Wenn ich einen Artikel bei ebay reinstelle so geben die AGB vor, dass ich diesen NICHT mehr anderswo veräußern darf. Wir sind hier nicht auf dem Flohmarkt. Der Deal ist: Biete an (Angebot = 1. Willenserklärung) dann kommen die Bieter (Annahme = 2. Willenserklärung) und am ENDE der Auktion (Ende = Zeit um oder "beendet worden") kommt der Kaufvertrag zustande und BEIDE Parteien haben ihre Pflicht zu erfüllen. 



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> So... ich geh dann mal los und biete 1€ auf alle Autos in ebay und beschäftige meinen Anwalt sobald irgendwer die Auktion abbricht... das muss ja nur eins zwei mal pro Jahr klappen dann hab ich schon mehr Geld zusammen als man im Jahr bei Hartz IV bekommt, sollte sich ganz gut von leben lassen


 
JA genau das kannst du, aber die meisten Anbieter sind so schlau und nutzen den "Mindestbetrag" und unter diesem Wert kommt KEIN Kaufvertrag zustande. 

Sorry aber bei einigen hier hat man das Gefühl, dass es selber solche Verkäufer sind die immer Auktionen abbrechen und neu einstellen. 

Wie war das noch mit den Verkäufern und den verkauften OVP? Das findet ihr natürlich ganz toll und der Käufer ist es natürlich schuld, weil er unter "Smartphones & Tablets" ja mit Verpackungen zu rechnen hat was? Für diese Fälle hat ebay extra die Kategorie "Verpackungen" eingeführt, weil es genug "Personen" gab die so Geld "machen" wollten.


----------



## 0815-TYP (13. November 2014)

5.250 Euro sind einfach nicht verhältnismäßig.
 Dazu noch die Gerichtskosten.Wegen so einer im Grunde harmlosen Sache evtl. ruiniert.
 Da kommen ganz andere Leute deutlich günstiger bei weg.


----------



## Jabberwocky (13. November 2014)

Kondar schrieb:


> Etwas unpassende Bsp.


Du sagst es, ein wirklich sehr unpassendes Beispiel. Mir geht es um die Verhältnismässigkeit der Geldstrafe. In welchem Masse wurde denn der Bieter geschädigt? Natürlich war die Auktion des Besitzers nicht sehr geschickt, aber die Summe die dem Bieter hier zugesprochen wird ist einfach nur lächerlich. 
Erinnert mich eher an den Kindergarten wenn ein Kleiner nicht das Spielzeug bekommt das er will und wenn er rumtobt bekommt er einfach alles was er will


----------



## freshprince2002 (13. November 2014)

Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Was ist dem Bieter denn bitte für ein SCHADEN entstanden?





Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der Käufer hat also 1€ geboten und deswegen geht  er vor Gericht?? Nur weil er das Auto nicht bekommen hat? Das er erst  bekommen kann, wenn die Auktion endet und er der Höchstbietende ist??
> 
> Das ist nun wirklich Schwachsinn! Wenn der Verkäufer die Auktion  abbricht, entsteht doch keinen Schaden für den Bieter, der hat nur einen  Mausklick gemacht, ist nicht so, das da direkt Geld von seinem Konto  abgebucht wurde.


Mit Abgabe eines Gebots hat er das Auto praktisch gekauft (da er zu dem Zeitpunkt auch der Höchstbietende war). Der Verkäufer hat aber nicht geliefert. Das ist der entstandene Schaden. Wieviel wer wann wie geboten hat, spielt erst mal keine Rolle.
Einfacher:
1. Verkäufer bietet dir ein Auto an und will mindestens 1€.
2. Du nimmst sein Angebot an und legst 1€ auf den Tisch.
-> Kaufvertrag ist entstanden.
3. Verkäufer sagt dir 2 Tage später: "Och nöö ich verkaufs doch lieber meinem Kumpel."
-> Kaufvertrag wurde gebrochen.




Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Der Kerl hat einen KNOPF gedrückt, er hat KEIN Geld bezahlt, er hätte mit dem lächerlichen Gebot noch locker überboten werden können wenn es durchgelaufen wäre und im Maximalfall hätte er 555€ bezahlt.


Ganz genau, es hätte noch weitere Bieter geben können.



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> In keinem Fall würde ich diesem Mensch 5000+ € zusprechen wenn er maximal 555 gezahlt hätte, wenn überhaupt dann hätte er das Maximal Gebot bekommen und davon kann er dann versuchen ein anderes Auto zu kaufen!


Nö, er hat ja das Auto im Wert von 5000€ nicht geliefert bekommen. Wieviel er geboten hat, spielt keine Rolle.



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Zudem KANN der Anbieter nichtmal sehen wie viel der Bieter wirklich geboten hat. (imho sollte ebay da eh anders funktionieren, wenn ich 50€ biete, dann bin ich auch bereit 50€ zu zahlen und dann soll die der Anbieter auch gefälligst bekommen und nicht 20 oder 30 oder 40 je nachdem wie viel ein DRITTER bietet. Anbieter würden mehr Geld bekommen, die Auktion würde auch dem Konzept von echten Auktionen entsprechen und sogar ebay würde mehr Geld verdienen durch Verkaufsprovision [die eh schon viel zu hoch ist]).


Das System ist so zu verstehen:
das Maximalgebot, das du bei Ebay eingibst, sagt nur aus, wieviel Geld du im Geldbeutel hast für diese Auktion, um den Artikel zu ersteigern. Genauso wie bei einer echten Auktion setzt du dir auch eine gewisse Grenze oder ein Ziel, wieviel du maximal bereit bist, zu zahlen. Da sehen die anderen Bieter und Verkäufer ja auch nicht, wie hoch du evtl. gehen wirst. 
Nur ist es bei einer Online Auktion schwierig da "live" zu bieten. Deswegen wurde das mit dem Maximalgebot eingeführt und ebay bietet für dich dann automatisch hoch bis zu deiner vorher festgelegten Grenze.




Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> aber damit ist dem Bieter noch lange kein finanzieller Schaden entstanden, der Deal ist nicht zustande gekommen und FERTIG.


Genau da liegt dein Denk- oder Wissensfehler. Der Deal ist nach Abgabe des Gebots zustande kommen!



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Der Anbieter hat jetzt einen riesigen finanziellen Schaden.


Der hat doch 4250€ für das Auto bekommen. Den Rest wird er noch zusamenkratzen können oder einen kleinen Kredit wird er auch bekommen. 



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Zudem ist nicht klar aus dem Artikel vorgegangen... wurde die Auktion abgebrochen bevor die Auktion abgelaufen war oder nachdem die Auktion vorbei war und 1€ der finale Kaufpreis war. DAS macht in meinen Augen einen riesigen Unterschied.


Eine Auktion *abbrechen* kann man nur während die Auktion läuft. Wäre sie schon zu Ende gegangen, gibts ja Nichts mehr zum Abbrechen. Logisch.



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> So... ich geh dann mal los und biete 1€ auf alle Autos in ebay und beschäftige meinen Anwalt sobald irgendwer die Auktion abbricht... das muss ja nur eins zwei mal pro Jahr klappen dann hab ich schon mehr Geld zusammen als man im Jahr bei Hartz IV bekommt, sollte sich ganz gut von leben lassen


Na dann viel Erfolg. Aber vergiss nicht, dass du die Karren dann auch für 1€ evtl. kaufen musst 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ebay sollte für sowas aber die Funktion einfügen, das es dem Verkäufer  nicht möglich ist die Auktion abzubrechen sobald ein Gebot drauf liegt. So ist es bei dem Schweizer Auktionshaus Ricardo, da ich gerade  Auktionen drin habe die ich nicht mehr abbrechen kann weil ein Gebot  drauf liegt, kann sich der Käufer bzw der Bieter sicher sein das er nach  Zahlungseingang die Ware bekommt.


Und du verkaufst dein Zeug ja auch nicht parallel woanders. 
Ebay bietet eben so eine Funktion an. 
Mein auto fährt auch über Rot über die Straße, wenn ich will, es hindert mich ja auch nicht daran. Aber ich machs nicht. 
Die Funktion des Abbruchs ist nicht verkehrt, gerade wenn ein Artikel in der Zwischenzeit keputt geht aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Nur sollte man sowas dann auch nachwiesen können.


----------



## rhalin (13. November 2014)

Viele hier haben wohl Schwierigkeiten Recht und Gerechtigkeit zu trennen. 
Leider geht es vor Gericht nicht immer gerecht zu, da wird eben nur nach Paragraphen entschieden die in diesem Fall gegen den Auktionsersteller sprechen.
Ist schlecht für ihn aber die Regeln bei ebay sind ja bekannt und wer sie dann nicht befolgt hat dann die Konsequenzen zu tragen.
Mag man als ungerecht empfinden aber darum geht es wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2014)

Versteht eigentlich jemand die Höhe des Schadenersatzes?
Die eBay-Gemeinde hat den Wert auf 1 € geschätzt.
Dem geprellten Käufer war es 555 € wert.
Der Verkäufer empfang 4200 € als angemessen. Zu diesem Preis werden nachweislich Autos diesen Wertes gehandelt.
Das Gericht setzt 5200 € fest 

In meinen Augen wären maximal 555 € Entschädigung angemessen. Zu diesem Preis war der geprellte Käufer bereit, das Auto zu kaufen. Alles, was darüber hinausgeht, wäre eine persönliche Bereicherung des geprellten Käufers gewesen (mehr Wert für weniger Geld bekommen) und ich verstehe nicht ganz, wieso der Verkäufer auch für diese nicht erfüllte Gewinnabsicht entschädigen muss.
Mit einer guten Rechtsschutz und persönlichen Kenntnissen auf dem Bereich würde ich jetzt jedenfalls 2 € Gebote in großer Zahl abgeben


----------



## Gamer090 (13. November 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Versteht eigentlich jemand die Höhe des Schadenersatzes?
> Die eBay-Gemeinde hat den Wert auf 1 € geschätzt.
> Dem geprellten Käufer war es 555 € wert.
> Der Verkäufer empfang 4200 € als angemessen. Zu diesem Preis werden nachweislich Autos diesen Wertes gehandelt.
> ...


 
Gute Idee und wenn dann einer die Auktion abbricht, dann kannst du den Neupreis als Entschädigung verlangen. 
Ich habe es auch nicht wirklich kapiert, versuche es zwar zu erklären das es irgendwie keinen Sinn ergibt dem Käufer den Preis zu zahlen den der Gegenstand Wert ist, er aber nicht mit dem Preis einverstanden ist sondern nur einen Bruchteil zahlen würde.


----------



## Amon (14. November 2014)

> Das Gericht setzt 5200 € fest



Da wird wohl jemand in die Schwacke Liste geguckt haben. Wenn da 5200€ drin steht ist das fahrzeug auch 5200€ wert. Das Gericht wird dann wohl gesagt haben dass dem Bieter eine Entschädigung in Höhe von 5200€ zusteht da er das fahrzeug ja nicht bekommen hat.


----------



## freshprince2002 (14. November 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die eBay-Gemeinde hat den Wert auf 1 € geschätzt.


Nein hat sie nicht. Die Auktion ist ja nicht zum regulären Ende gekommen.


----------



## shadie (14. November 2014)

Mal eine Frage.

Wenn ich heute also eine Vase verkaufen will und irgendwer daheim rennt die um, ich breche die Aktion ab weil, Vase kaputt.
Dann darf dagegen also vorgegangen werden?

Ich finde das Urteil als Referenz für andere Verhandlungen sehr sehr sehr fragwürdig.

JA der Verkäufer war in dem Fall EXTREM DUMM, zu sagen ich habs wo anders teurer verkauft und dann den Wert noch zu sagen ist einfach nur 


Aber was machen Leute, denen das gute Stück echt kaputt geht, ja sowas kommt noch vor!
Ein Beispiel bei mir.
Wollte den alten laptop verkaufen, reingestellt und dann kam irgend ein Freund auf die Idee das Ding samt Netzteil volle Möhre vom Tisch zu schmeißen.
So Laptop im Eimer, Auktion abgebrochen, dem Käufer eine nette Mail geschickt, alles erklärt, so würde der mich nun verklagen, dürfte ich Ihm für den laptop 700 € verkaufen und habe zudem noch den defekten laptop, also gleich den doppelten Schaden.

ich hoffe nur, dass bei künftigen Verhandlungen dieser Vorfall nicht als Referenz genutzt wird.


In diesem einen Fall sage ich aber, Dummheit gehört bestraft!


----------



## JePe (14. November 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Versteht eigentlich jemand die Höhe des Schadenersatzes?
> Die eBay-Gemeinde hat den Wert auf 1 € geschätzt.


 
?

€ 1,- betrug das Mindestgebot. Wenn jemand ein Auto fuer diesen Preis feilbietet, ist er nicht ganz bei Trost (wertfreie Individualmeinung), aber Dummheit schuetzt ja bekanntlich vor Strafe nicht. Eine realistische Bezifferung des Sachwertes ist es aber kaum.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In meinen Augen wären maximal 555 € Entschädigung angemessen.


 
Warum sollte der Geschaedigte sich mit € 555,- und damit meilenweit unter dem, was er aufwenden muss, um sich die eigentlich vertraglich zugesicherte Sache zu verschaffen, begnuegen? Denn durch den vorzeitigen Abbruch der Auktion hat der Verkaeufer den Vertragsschluss lediglich vorverlegt. Liefern kann er nicht (mehr), und zwar aus Gruenden, die allein dem Verkaeufer zuzuschreiben sind. Insoweit hat er auch fuer den entstandenen Schaden einzustehen. Und das sind eben nicht imaginaere € 555,- (die ja nie geflossen sind), sondern die Sache (bzw. der marktuebliche Aufwand fuer deren Beschaffung). Deren Wert kann einschlaegigen Quellen (Schwacke, ...) entnommen werden.

Hier gibt es einen lesenswerten Kommentar zum Urteil.



shadie schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute also eine Vase verkaufen will und irgendwer daheim rennt die um, ich breche die Aktion ab weil, Vase kaputt.


 
Wenn Du eine Blumenvase verticken willst, hast Du dafuer zu sorgen, dass sie niemand "umrennt". Tust Du das nicht, ist der daraus entstehende wirtschaftliche Schaden Dir zuzuschreiben, Ja. Wem auch sonst? Dem Bieter? Welche Sorgfalts- oder sonstige Pflicht hat der denn verletzt?

Genau. Keine.


----------



## shadie (14. November 2014)

Dass dem Käufer nix belastet werden kann ist mir klar.

Aber hast du für den Rest auch Quellen?
Denn das glaube ich persönlich so nicht, bzw. ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen!

AN DIE MODS: Das hier soll keine Rechtsberatung sein, das hier war ein fiktives Beispiel!

Wollte es nur mal gesagt haben bevor Beiträge gelöscht werden.
Ich verkaufe keine Vasen


----------



## Amon (14. November 2014)

Bei der Vase passiert dir nix. Steht auch in den eBay AGBs. Wenn du unverschuldet den Gegenstand der Auktion nicht liefern kannst weil er gestohlen oder zerstört oder dergleichen wurde, kannst du die Auktion abbrechen.


----------



## JePe (14. November 2014)

Wo in den AGB (ohne "s") von eBay steht das ... ? Ich habe nur das hier gefunden:

_§6 Angebotsformate und Vertragsschluss_

_10. Verkaeufer muessen in der Lage sein, die angebotenen Waren dem Kaeufer unverzueglich nach Vertragsschluss zu uebereignen. Ausnahmen von dieser Verpflichtung finden sich im Grundsatz zu Lieferzeiten._


----------



## Amon (15. November 2014)

> Berechtigte Gründe für die vorzeitige Beendigung eines Angebots
> 
> Nur in den folgenden Fällen sind Sie berechtigt, Ihr Angebot vorzeitig zu beenden:
> 
> ...



Da stehts.


----------



## JePe (15. November 2014)

In den AGB kann ich diesen Passus nicht finden, nur in den Hilfetexten von eBay. Ich habe gerade aber auch wenig Lust, stundenlang zu suchen.

Anyway: da steht _unverschuldet_. Unter der Annahme, dass _unverschuldet_ hier mit _vertreten muessen_ gleichzusetzen ist, hat der Verkaeufer auch fuer Fahrlaessigkeit zu haften. Wenn eine zum Verkauf feilgebotene Vase beim Anbieter in der Botanik so frei herumsteht, dass sie "umgerannt" werden kann, liegt hier mMn schuldhafte Fahrlaessigkeit vor, die dem Anbieter zuzuschreiben ist. Letztlich kaeme es auf die Fallumstaende an, weil sich Fahrlaessigkeit darueber definiert, ob sich jemand so verhalten hat, wie es von einer besonnenen und gewissenhaften Person des Verkehrskreises erwartet werden kann.

Hat das AG Offenbach in einem nicht voellig unaehnlichem Fall uebrigens aehnlich gesehen: Klick.


----------

